# any new girls starting in ivf wales



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi 

thought i would start this thread in case there are any new girls who think they cant join us .. sometimes its hard when you think everyone knows each other and your afraid to join in.. but we are not a "clicky" bunch of girls and would welcome any newbies to  join us on any of our threads... it really is a lifeline of support and we would all love to chat to you 

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow great idea

any newbies welcome here


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)




----------



## LadyMoonlight (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey everyone

Quick introduction - me - Kate, 36, him - Mike 25 (toyboy!)

Had investigations and lap and dye done under Mr Amso at CARU back in 2005/06.  Were told we had MF problems and endometriosis and advised to go down ICSI route.  Then managed a natural miracle with a totally unexpected BFP in April 2006!  Now have a 19 month old son.

Back on ttc trail for a brother or sister for him, me 2 years older and 2 years less fertile!  Plus have lost access to NHS funding as we now have a child.

Currently wondering whether to wait 4-6 months for NHS referral to CARU for consult/tests or pay for private consultation/tests, not sure how we would even begin to go about funding a private ICSI cycle if one were needed, or whether we might be able to get away with something less high-tech/expensive this time around . . .


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome kate    you have definetly come to the right place ..we are a freindly bunch .. but a bit mad


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

a quick hello and welcome as im in work 

so hiya


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

I was hoping to be starting soon ...... but I have just returned from holiday to find that my initial consultation which was booked for this coming Thursday has been cancelled and has been postponed until the end of August. I am feeling really cross about it as its the second time that they have done this - I originally booked back in May as I did not want to have to wait for my NHS appointment (we were referred in April - and there was a 4-6 month waiting list) and was due to have an appointment on 2nd July but that was also re-arranged with no explanation. I have already paid for the appointment - and got myself mentally geared up for it again. I haven't stopped crying - which I know is daft - and feel as though all the good of our holiday has been undone. 

Sorry for the rant...... just had to get it off my chest .... rather than take it out on hubby!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how was your holiday?

these set back are not nice, have you thought about calling and asking if you could maybe get in on a cancelation?


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

taffyigirl thats is a bit cr#p i bet you were geared up ready to go after your holiday   try phoning like kara said


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Yes - I will be on the phone to them first thing tomorrrow..... just not holding out much hope really as when they cancelled previously I asked them to call if they had a cancellation. 

We had a lovely break in the (very wet!) Lake District - thanks.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you could even ask if you could call them on a weekly to see huni


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Taffy no wonder you are    I always get worked up before every appointment /scan and now yours has been delayed again!
Do as the ladies suggest and ring on a regular basis...........but try to see it as a 'bump' in the road so you can stay positive and strong!  You will need all your energy for this long journey!
Best of luck!
Lady moonlight congratulations on your miraculous son!  Good luck getting his sibling XXX


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

New girl here. Start my injections for the first time tomorrow.

Sarah


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

SAZZLEEVANS welcome to the board .. your in good company as kelly g only started injections on satarday so you have a cycle buddy


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hiya sazzle welcome to ivf wales Goodluck with ur first jab tomorrow hun


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Taffy girl ring and ring and ring. Its the norm to wait 3-4 months for the first appt. I twice a week for 2 months then everyday and had appt with in 3 months   i bugged sue all the time lol


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Guys

Yep, jabsaway!!

First one down, quite a few to go...

Sarah


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

did you first jab go ok?

what time are you jabbing? its best to jab in the evenings


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done on your first jab ..it gets much easier now


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Aww well done on ur first jab


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

whoooo hooooo ur well away now hun


----------



## w.smith (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi Everyone. I have only just registered on FF. I've previously posted on IVF Wales website board. My first IVF (for second child - My son is now six - an IVF Wales baby!) was December 2006 - poor response, 3 eggs collected and only one made it to tranfer. Consequently it was a BFN. I had a second IVF last December with a much better response due to change to Menopur and increase to maximum dosage. 3 Embryos were transferred (I had just turned 40 so that was allowed!). To my surprise and delight it was a BFP. I was over the moon but sadly it ended at the ten week scan when they discovered that there was no longer a heartbeat. A miscarriage and evacuation followed. I was devastated. 
I had a follow up appointment with Janet Evans in February. We agreed to leave it 3 months from when I was physically back to normal from the m/c before going for another IVF. She put me on Clomid in the mean time but sadly it hasn't worked. I phoned to make an appointment and got one for 17th July. I returned last week from a lovely weekend away to find a letter informing me that my appointment was cancelled "due to unforseen circumstances". I was livid! They told me that a new appoinment had been made for 28th August effectively putting my treatment back two cycles.I phoned the clinic the next day and they said it was down to them being short staffed due to the move and the clinic being split across two locations.I said that whilst I appreciate that they have problems, my biological clock is ticking away while all this is happening. I emphasised that I'd already had my follow-up appointment in February and the start of my IVF in the Summer had already been agreed by Janet Evans so did I really need to see her again for a clinic appointment before starting IVF? After a few more phone calls I managed to secure a treatment planning appointment with one of the nurses on Monday 21st July. Hopefully I should be able to start downregulating on 16th August. I will keep you posted as to what happens. Apologies for the lengthy post. I will be briefer next time! Good luck all of you whatever stage you are with your treatment.

Wendy


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome wendy ...just a quick post as i have to jump in the bath to go out.. best of luck for your tx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya wendy and welcome back to ivf wales, so sorry to hear of your loss. A lot has changed over the year hasn't it

i agree that you shouldn't need to see janet evens again and im glad you were able to sort this out, sometimes it take a push and a shove to get what we want


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

how was your appointment wendy?


----------



## fluff1-2-3 (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi Wendy (and everybody else who has "the letter".  I got one too  so fully understand how devastating it was for you. Well done for getting it sorted and  good luck with the cycle 
Fingers crossed for you
Fluff


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya fluff

sorry you 'had the letter'

tell us a bit about yourself, also check out the meets thread, we are meeting this monday 28th july at the harvester in sarn


----------



## w.smith (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi,

I just thought I'd let you know how my treatment planning appointment went on 21st July. It went very well. I will start downregulating on day 21 of my current cycle which will be 15th August. I have a baseline scan booked for Monday 1st September so if all goes well and my womb lining is thin enough, I can start on the maximum dose of Menopur on that day. My EC has been provisionally arranged for 15th September so it's all systems go! Hoping and praying for a lasting BFP this time


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

thats great news 

well done

your starting down reg on my birthday


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Well done for fighting your corner and getting your next cycle arranged so soon!
You are a week ahead of me - well we should have been exactly same dates but af has only just arrived.
Best of luck X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

well done wendy....you got there in the end


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all

Hope you are all well.  I have already intriduced myself to some of you but will briefly say a little about myself (sorry to the one's who have already heard this).

I have had iui last year resulting in bfn, then we had to wait for nhs funding and were supposed to start in dec 07 but they found a fibroid so this had to be removed.  Then we started treatment day after my 40th, had icsi on 29th feb and got bfp but sadly m/c.  We have been trying for 17 years and when people say you can try again i feel like saying i don,t have another 17 years (maybe using a bit stronger language).

We have an appointment with ivf wales in August but this is just to schedule treatment and sign consent forms.  I'm worried now they are going to cancel it though.  

I was wondering if anyone knows if they can put 3 eggs back this time.  I had 5 eggs good quality last time but 3 fertilised and one of those had a pronuclei or something like that.  Janet Evans said that she thinks that she increased my menopur to late and the other two eggs were not quite mature enough.  She has covered all bases this time and put me on the max dose of menopur.  I already have the meds which my doctor kindly paid for.  Just waiting now to start, Janet Evans advised me to take 6 months which i would have done by the time i start treatment again.

Sorry if this has been to long.  

It is good to be able to get things off my chest, i tend to not talk to anyone about the treatment.

Look forward to hearing from you all

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

planning appointment are fine hun, its cons appointment that are the problem

glad you found us


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done wendy 2weeks not long at all   welcome to the boards  michelle  best of luck for your tx


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome and best of luck Michelle.

What area are you from?


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Welcome Miichelle - and I'm sorry you have been thro such a rough time but after your last +ve result, hopefully your body will remeber what to do!
Wishing you every success X
Love to the rest of you!
About to change my tcker - start dr 21/08 !


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi all

Hope everyone is having a good day.  It's friday so i have the weekend off and really glad.

Andi i am from just outside Haverfordwest in Pembrokeshire, where are you all from.

Scouse thanks for your advice i never thought about it like that, hopefully my body will remember.

Thanks to you all for your kind words and very warm welcome.

Take care

Michelle


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm from just outside Bridgend Michelle.  Kara lives near you


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah Kara lives in Clunderwen which is only a few miles away.  

It would be good to meet up with everyone, Infertility can be quite a lonely journey but it is reassuring when you have people so close.

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

yeah we live very close really. infertility is a lonely road hun

you will have to come to the meet up we have in bridgend, its fun too


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

That sounds really good, just let me know and i will drive.  I don't drink and it might give you a chance to have a drink this time

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

omg that would be great

watch out girls lol

do you work michelle?


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeah i,m a project manager looking after 5 males with schizophrenia.  Basically a support worker but the work is really great.  It can be stressful but i think so can everyones.

What sort of jobs do you all do?

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i am a hotel receptionsit which can be boring but fun sometimes lol


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

I used to work in a hotel as a silver service waitress.  It's hard work the hotel trade especially being at the front and those awkward customers.  Hopefully you don't have many of them.

Having my haircut today in Haverfordwest, haircuts have gone so expensive but i am desperate.

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

enjoy your hair cut hun


----------



## marieclare (May 10, 2008)

Hello, just wanted to reply to say Hi coz I'm kinda new too 

We also got a copy of "the letter" delaying our first appointment, then another for the 2nd actually bringing it forward by a week!
We have been let off the open evening because of the distance but are now waiting for a date for PESE.... despite being self funding they say Mr Jenkins has quite a long list even though he told us at the consultation, if we went to see him at LWC in Swansea he could do the op the next week  

Really bored of waiting now and want things to be moving..... there are babies and pregnant ladies everywhere I look!!

Best wishes to everyone here
Marie
xxxxxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya marie

i hope things start ,moving for you


----------



## Glitter Babe (Aug 5, 2008)

Hello all!

Im a newbie!! 

Started IUI TX this month, just waiting out till the big Test day  

xxxxGlitter Babe xxxx


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

Hiya Glitterbabe welcome to our home lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya glitter babe

welcome to the madness


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Welcome Glitter Babe and good luck!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Welcome glitterbabe and good luck


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome glitterbabe   feel free to join in our madness


----------



## deblest (Jun 20, 2008)

Welcome Glitterbabe - best of luck for ur test


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi to all newbies,

You will find some lovely people on here.

HI all, hope everyone is having a good week. 

I've just come back from the gym, trying to lose weight.  I have already lost 5 stone but put one stone back on after treatment.  I need to lose 2 stone to be in my ideal weight.

Is anyone else dieting?  I am ok with the motivation at the moment but i know i get bored.

Anyway take care all

Michelle


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

wow 5 stone well done hun

scroll day the ivf wales page and there is a getting healthy thread started by andi


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hi. I'm sort of new. Attending open evening on 20th. Start injections on 21st. No Down regging as i'm being treated for endo with prostap. I'm terrified of all the emotional things i've got to come. 

Have severe endo and some going into my bladder. Awaiting hysterectormy after ivf and partical bladder removal. Time is ticking away for my fertility .

Good luck to evertone else.

M x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

maria

good luck hunni, good to see things are moving for you

this ivf better work for you then


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi there, I'm new here. I'm Mandy and I'm 32, my partner is 36. We were referred to CARU March 07 after 3 years TTC. I have PCOS and partner was referred for electroejaculation (unable to produce sample due to medication). Got to the top of the ICSI list some months back, but couldnt move forward without partners sample. Thankfully he has now been able to produce a sample himself and it is in storage so wont need the horrible op and we are attending the open evening on Sept. 10th. Can't wait, I know that 5 years is a short time in comparison to many, but really don't want to get to the 5yr anniversary of TTC next March.

Does anybody know how long the wait may be for the consulation after the open evening and how long after treatment might be able to begin?

Looking forward to getting to know you all
Mandy


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi Mandy 

Welcome ! good luck with your tx. When I had my open evening i had to ring the day after and make the appointment to start the treatment, so the milestone is the open evening once you get there your treatment has begun !


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hi mandy   and wecome to the board  popsi is  right wont be long starting once you have had open evening ...best of luck


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

O thanks Popsi and Miriam  

You have just made me fell much more positive, not long now


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

mandy

welcome i so hope you feel at home here

after the open evening you will have a tic appointment(treatment, information and consent) then once you have had that you can then have a schedul appointment and start treatment

things will get exciting over the next few months and believe me time will fly


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

thanks Kara.

The not knowing really does my head in!!


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

PixTrix said:


> thanks Kara.
> 
> The not knowing really does my head in!!


me too hun, i hate it with a passion

stick with us


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hi every one  

im sort of newbie (first ivf)

attended open evening tonight, feeling quiet excited now, it's been a long wait 18 months on waiting list, 6 years in total, now we finally feel that things are moving now, it was a lot to take in  but we are glad we know a bit about whats going to happen.

i want to make sure that we are as healthy as possible, so any tips or advice would be so much appreciated.

thankyou


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome challey   your wait shouldnt be long now as you have had open evening...anything you want to know just ask ..the girls are a great support   wishing you the best of luck for your tx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

chally hiya hun

fancy seeing you here

glad the open evening went well


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Mandy & Chally huge welcome and even more luck for your treatment.  May you both realise your dreams.  And in the mean time this is the perfect place for Q&A!


----------



## banksy1 (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi Mandy,

I am Kath I am on the stimming stage of my 1st IVF cycle. I have only just found this board and everyone is lovely. I thought I would let you know the timescale of my cycle.

14th May IVF open meeting
23rd June meeting for consent forms . They send a letter out know rather than you phoning
17th July schedul meeting to get drugs
started down regging on day 21 of next cycle (long proto)

Hope this helps,
Kath


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi all

newbie here. plucked up the courage at long last to register. have been reading for a couple of weeks.
have appointment at ivf wales in 2 weeks this is our first consultation. can't wait to go and get started but also nervous. have loads of questions.

thanks queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya queenie and welcome

so you have been reading the madness of the ivf wales thread lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes, you all seem really nice. Have been reading lots of different threads and it helped me understand what we are about to embark on.

i'm 36 dh 40 have been ttc 18months. have been told will need icsi due to dh having to many antisperm antibodies.i have had blood test and hsg which were all fine. 
so this is our first app at ivf wales hoping that with the results i already have from GP and spires hospital that we will be able to start tx soon.

queenie x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome queenie   best of luck for your treatment ..are you already on the waiting list?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie

is this a private appointment?

any questions just ask away and i am sure one of us can help


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi miriam
congrats on your bfp.
have been put on waiting list by gp but we are self funding a cycle whilst we are waiting for nhs app was told waiting list is 4-6 months but i get the impression that it is longer more like 12months. we had an appointment at the beginning of aug but we had one of the letters saying due to unforeseen circumstances. was really gutted just want to get started on tx. can anyone tell me at our 1st app will they give us a date for open evening or can i phone up and book us on.

queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

things have changed since my first appointment

bloods were taken for hiv. hep c and rubella


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i've had these blood test with GP prolactin, thyroid, fsh,Lhg progesterone, ferritin and rubella.
i did phone the clinic and ask if there were any other blood tests i could have whilst waiting for app but they said all bloods would be done at app.i'm keen to get as much done as i can so that nothing is held up.

queenie


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you sound on the ball hun and wow what a good start that is


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hiya to all our newbies, there is a lot now lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

our happy home is growing

your must all try and come to our meet ups


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

can anyone recommend any good books on ivf want to try and read up as much as i can feel i have so much to learn.


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

you can read kara, shes just like a book  oh and shes our thread nurse lol


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

depends what type of book for want really

our best bet it to type ivf into amazon

i have read many

zita west fertility and conception (easy reading)

Zita West's Guide to Getting Pregnant: The Complete Programme from the Renowned Fertility Expert (easy to read)
i take lots of what zita west says with a pinch of salt!

Nurturing Yourself Through IVF: Improve Your Experience, Maximize Your Odds of Success

Baby Roulette: A Humorous and Revealing Insight into the World of IVF (story)

Is Your Body Baby-Friendly?: Unexplained Infertility, Miscarriage and IVF Failure, Explained (very very indept and not an easy read-immune issues only)

Couple's Guide to In Vitro Fertilization: Everything You Need to Know to Maximize Your Chances of Success (this is easy to read and good for a first timer)

Pink for a Girl: What Happens When Getting Pregnant Doesn't (story)

The Stork Club: One Woman's Journey to the Front Line of Fertility Treatment (story)

Inconceivable: A Woman's Triumph Over Despair and Statistics (story)

there are loads of books out there, these are just the ones i have read

the couples guide is a good start, you can borrow mine if you like


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

have read zita west guide to getting pregnant- bought that when we were ttc naturally. would like to now more about the process so that when doctors talk about things like short protcol for example i have a little understanding of it. thanks for offer of book will try the library for it first.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

knowledge is power for sure


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

def agree there. 

you all seem so strong about everything that happens, and so supportive to each other. 

this is def a good place to meet friends who are in the same situation


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hey hun you have come to the right place for support


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

yeo queenie this place is something special.... im the best one   lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

wouldn't lile to say who's best  especially as i'm a newbie
congrats on being pupo make sure you get lots of rest


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

hehe im only jokin i love all the girls on here and im sure u will soon as each and everyone is very special to me.... thanks hun, my dh has just made me tea and told me off when i started tidying up lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

let dh do all the work and you enjoy the rest, i look forward to the day that i have a good excuse to sit  down and let dh do all the work he isn't any good in the kitchen


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hiya queenie, 

you have come to the right place, we are a friendly bunch and very supportive, i would have not coped with my tx without these girls  , and now they here to support me through my adoption journey


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

which may i add is well on its way


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

hi pospi thanks for the welcome, yes i can see that everone is very supportive have been reading for a couple of weeks was nervous of joining, will be good for me to have like minded friends to talk to. 

good luck on your adoption journey i'm sure everything will go well for you and you will soon be a mum.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i snooped on here for months without posting ...im well and truly addicted now tho lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

yes i'm must confess that i was reading about you all, i even couldn't wait to see how your results of yur blood test went. i sound like a chat room stalker lol.

well have to go now but thanks everyone for making me welcome and will log on tomorrow i don't think you will get rid of me too easily i was addicted before joining what i'll be like now i don't no. lol

 to you all

queenie


----------



## KellyG (Jun 11, 2008)

take care queenie xxx


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello to all the newbies mandy   chally   queenie  
welcome to ff im wishing you loads of luck in ur tx   
hope to speak to you around the boards hugs Emma xx


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thankyou every one for the lovely welcome, it's so good to talk to people that are going through the same thing.

i need to get hold of a book called THE PCOS DIET BOOK i would like to know if anyone has read it and what they thought of it. i am on a budget so if anyone knows where i can get a reasonably priced copy i would be very grateful.

also are there any ivf books that you could recommend.

thankyou every one   to you all


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

the book  depository is good for cheap books aswell as amazon i just looked its 10.41 free postage


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

chally hun i could do with that as well didnt even now there was one  




If i find anything i willl tell you hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

here you go chally

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_ss_w_h_/203-2290565-2896720?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=THE+PCOS+DIET+BOOK

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you all for such a warm welcome  

A hi to all my fellow newbies.

Kath thank you so much for the timescale, that is fab. Always good to know what is ahead. Lots of luck to you 

Mandy


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i have received my tic appointment but am a bit down its not until October the 8th and it seems ages away  . is it normal to wait this long after open evening? im a bit worried as i am an nhs patient i only have 6 months to use my treatment. also their asking for id but i compleated all that and the hep, hiv, rubella bloods, will they have to be repeated?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

why have you only got 6 months to use you treatment?

i know oct seems ages and ages away (i feel the same ) but in reality its not and you might well be able to down reg a week or a few after this appointment depending on your cycle


----------



## Scouse (Aug 9, 2007)

Chally its only a month away - so use that extra time wisely...........get yourself fit and healthyready for your journey!

When did you have your bloods done?  They like them done once a year?/
Don't worry about running out of time........ Its amazing how time flies when you climb on to the treadmill!
Now take it easy, and stop beating yourself up
Good luck X


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

as for id hun

did you do the photograph thing? this might just be a standard letter they send


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Chally are you saying it's 6 month after Oct that your bloods expire?


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i went to my open evening on the 20th and they said that They welsh assembly government has stated that when you come to the top of the nhs waiting list you have 6 months from that time to use your treatment. 

my last appointment before the open evening was November 2007 and i had my bloods checked for hep, hiv, rubella. on my first consultation both me an dp gave a passport photo and id.

i am thinking straight now and your right, i have got this extra time to get healthy and shift those extra pounds  . 

im going to stop being silly, it no good worrying, but i cant help it.

thankyou e1


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

you will be fine hun

we can wat togther and we might well end up as cycle buddies


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

kara! i didn't realise it was you, how are you?

are you waiting for a tic appointment? if you don't mind me asking and are you having ivf?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

nah i don't tend to have tic appointments ive consented etc over and over again

i have a cycle booked for november after not wanting a follow up to start will i know have many question and i need to have my clipped tube checked so depending of what they say my cycle will have to wait


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

good luck for your next cycle  , hopefully we be cycle buddies.

could you or anyone reccomend a good prenatal vitamin.

p.s how do i put my ticker on my profile?


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Chally,

I've always taken Pregnacare Plus, amongst other vits this includes omega 3 fish oil along with the folic acid you should be taking.


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

i had awful morning today, im sure AF is on her way again, thats all i did was   im sure my PMS isn't normal get so depressed, headachy and tired yet soon as its over im right as rain, i shouldn't be moaning tho considering what your all going through, i just needed to get it off my chest. feel a bit better now.


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Andi

How are you hope you had a nice break away hun, I can;t beleive how quick this weekend has gone again, and it's the last bank holiday til Christmas 

Hi Chally - Just want to wish you good luck with everything

love 

crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

challey.. dont worry huni.. you can share anything with us and we understand, sometimes you just need to write down how you feel .. and then you feel a little better


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

HELPPPPPPPPPP - How do I do my ticker girls, I think Iv'e done it wrong    

crazybabe


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

crazy... post it all in your signature... use the bb text from glitter graffics


----------



## crazybabe (Apr 24, 2007)

I cant see what I'm doing wrong I have cut and pasted the ticker code into my signature box

HELPPPPPPPPPPP


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

crazy... its there      whhhoooo


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thanks popsi and crazy babe


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

chally pmt is horrible ...hope you feel better soon


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Crazybabe ....  Glad your ticker is working    Holiday was good thanks, hope yours was too.

Chally ... hope you feel better soon


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi everyone and welcome to all the other newbies. 

Well, we did eventually get our first appointment last week.....(4th time lucky!)

We have decided to self-fund one cycle of IVF whilst on NHS waiting lists for IVF and IUI. We are attending the open evening next Wednesday and have our TIC appointment on 7th October. So its all systems go from here on..... 

Does anyone know when the treatment itself is likely to start - do we have to have another appointment after the TIC appointment? We were hoping to squeeze in a holiday in October/November but I dont want to book anything in case it delays the treatment.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

hiya taffy girl ...im not sure but i think treatment should start pretty soon after your tic appoinment ...if i was you i would squeeze in a holiday in oct then have tx in nov...could be your last holiday of just the 2 of you


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i would do as miriam says and get a holiday in before hand

after the tic appointment yoy will get a planning appointment then its all systems go


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

can any one help is this the order of how app goe before treatment starts 
first consultation 
then open evening
then tic app
then treatment starts

would things go any quicker as we have had some inital tests done else where.


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i think thats right order ... im sure kara will know what tests you need...after tic appoinment me and jeff both had to have blood tests and he gave a sample same day


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

inbetween tic and the start you will have a planning appointment

have you had hiv/hep and rubulla done? they will draw this at an appointment, not sure which one as its all changed now


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

why does it all take so long. i thought we would have bloods taken at first consultation. do you know what will happen at 1st consultation.

i've had rubella but not hiv/hep.
dh has had 2 SA and i've had a hsg xray


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i know it does seem to take ages but things have improved (can you believe that)

i waited 25 months even to get to clinic

i would imagine blood will be taken at your tic appointment but as ive never had one im not 100% sure on this, if ever your unsure of something give the clinic a call hun


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

just read some info and yes blood will be drawn at tic also if your dh's sa is over a year old he will have to make an appointment to do one and you will also need to book hormone tests for day 1 to 3 of your cycle

then you are ready to start


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

thankyou for the   i haven't been on for a few days been a bit tired and grumpy, still no AF wish it would hurry up sick of PMS!  . i have my tic appointment on the 8th Oct maybe i will have a cycle buddie  .

thats my rant over  how is every one?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

ranting is a good cure for pmt lol


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

its just so frustrating when you want to get started. dh sa were done this year. and i've had fsh and lh on day 4 of cycle and progesterone on day 21.

in comparison i haven't had to wait long only found out in june that we would need icsi.then end of june booked app at ivf wales and 1st consultation is monday.

any way have to go and do dh tea.

bye for now.x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

queenie you might well not need hormone tests then

time will go quick


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

chally heres af dance


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

omg! p'ing myself laughing, that was wicked haven't stopped laughing yet, thankyou you have cheered me up so much.

lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol
lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol
lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol,lol

my DP thinks im   im laughing so much


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

jeez you are lost the plot lol


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

lol the dance has been known to work you know! i couldnt find george bush tho lol


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the advice re the hols Kara / Miriam

Queenie - I share your frustration at how slow things seem to be.... but just keep hoping and praying for a miracle during the wait!

We did have our HIV/rubella bloods done on our initial consultation - but only because we said that we were raring to go, I think! I need to do an up to date HSG - hopefully next Wed - if AF arrives on time - if not it will have to be early October. 

DH gave his sample yesterday - although he had done one last August on the NHS. 

They did not have any details of what we had had already had done on the NHS.... despite the referral having gone to them in April.  She did put us on the NHS waiting list for IVF and IUI - which she said would be about another year  I was really cross about this as I was under the impression that this had already happened.  

What I dont know is how soon the planning appt will be after the TIC appt?
and where in my cycle I will be when the treatment starts? 

I have a horrible feeling my dates will coincide with Christmas and that treatment will be delayed till next year (or is that me just being negative?)

Hope this info is of some use.


----------



## mariag (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

Went to open evening on 20th, hi to anyone else who was ther. I was one of the ones who arrived a bit late, got lost!!! 

Had my appointment on 21st, bad news, it seems my immunity to rubella had worn off!!! Had to have immunisation. Start suprecur this sunday, then approx w/c 6th Oct for transfer (all going well)

God this roller coaster isn't half bumpy!!

Maria


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

hiya maria

wow you start on sunday, good luck

it is a bumpy ride but its worth it if and when it does work


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

taffy thanks for info on your consultation, was starting to wonder what they were going to do on monday, i am lucky that i have a copy of all the results of all tests we have had so i can take them with me. how long did the consultation last.

good luck maria for sunday


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Queenie - I think it was about 40 mins - then waiting around a little for bloods to be done afterwards. Janet Evans was very nice. She basically went through the questionnaires that we had filled in, asked about the investigations we'd had and told us what the options were. I was a bit emotional and lost my tounge (lucky for her ) so didnt have many qs for her - but ive done a fair amount of research and was able to say we wanted to go for IVF there and then. 

Good luck with your appt.


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hello all,

Hope you don't mind me joining your thread but I have been reading this for a while and trying to get the courage to join. Was a member a while a go while undergoing IUI but while on the IVF waiting list I sort of needed a break from things. Finally we seem to be on the move and have an invite for the open evening at IVF wales on Oct 1st. 
I now it sounds daft but I am sooo scared. We have waited so long for this but now it is here i am really scared. Does any one else feel this way or is it me finally loosing it?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello liz   aww i understand how u feel hun it is a nerve racking thing to go through wishing u  loads of luck in ur tx   
I remember speaking to u before    
i noticed you dont live that far from me


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

welcome back liz..  dont worry it is normal to feel like you do ..you have waited ages to get to this point then when its here you worry because its finally happning..im sure a few of us have thought the same!  best of luck


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

welcome back liz

have you seen our meet up thread?

iui will set you up well to go through ivf as you already know about the drugs etc


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the friendly welcome back     ,

I haven't managed to find the meet up thread yet but would really like to.  AS you said kara, hoping the iui 'experience' will help me along as we sort of know what to expect with the injections and what not!!   

It is nice to see so many familiar names from when I was here before. Where do you live ebonie? 
Also, you are all making me jealous with your bling and sparkle. How can i get a count down and some of that lovely glitter writing? A girl can never have too much glitter!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Hello liz i have just pmd you whre i live as i cant say it on here cause its to small a place lol 
how are you today


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Thanks ebonie.  

Just got your message and have tried to put a bit of pazzazz and sparkle back into my life. 

I live in the heart of ponty but i am originally from Cardiff. I was dragged kicking and screaming from the bossom of my family by my husband!!  
Not too bad a day today. Have been on a training course all day and the same tomorrow so musn't grumble. Free lunch and home early!!


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

lol ur not far from me men must have their own way cause i was dragged from my birth place as well by my hubbie to be where we are now   but been here for 11yrs so happy i came now   
Your course sounds pretty good free lunch and home early   
what is it you do for a living


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

I'm the same. We have been in Ponty for 11 years.  My word the time has flown.

I the deputy head of a primary school in Ystrad. I am setting up a nurture class in our school for the little one's that need an extra bit of love, attention, boundries etc before they can be happy in school.  
Course was training but they also gave me a 6000 word essay (what joy!) 
Where do you work ebonie?


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

ohh bless sounds like a worth while class ur going to have hun  it will be hard work but so worth it hun   

i work in tescos   nights regular   and time do fly


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome liz, your not alone feeling scared about ivf i am as well. i've got my open evening on wednesday. part of me can't wait to start ivf but part of me is petrified.

i see your in the same job i'm a nursery nurse in a reception class.


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

I just copied this off techinical support for you girls 

Hi, follow one of the links below to design your own ticker then cut and paste the link into your profile.

go into your profile and click on forum profile then paste into signature.

http://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php

http://lilypie.com/

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

well done emm its such a pain to explain


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

copy and paste is my best friend sometimes


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

hello Liz, i had my open evening in august and i am now waiting for my tic appointment in October, i like you was extremely nervous until i came one here, im still a little nervous but not as bad as i was thanks to the support of all the girls on here especially Kara, she is great i emailed her quite a bit at my most nervous point, but she was always willing to answer any questions i had and really put my mind at rest.

gl with your tx and heres a big   from me

xxx


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

aww chally i so pleased i was able to help you, makes my heart ache kinda worth it when i can help others


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

nothing to be nervous about ladies i think the wait to start is the worst ...and kara will answer any question and i mean ANY!


----------



## chally85 (May 12, 2007)

does anyone know where i can get some ivf hypnotherapy and relaxation cds?

thanks


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

ebay lol or im sure the girls will say where they got theres from


----------



## SAZZLEEVANS (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi

I tried a few but this is the one i really enjoyed listening to and it help alot

http://store.anjionline.com/-strse-Infertility/Categories.bok

Sarah

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that Fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------

